# new SCH1: Breeder-handler-owner-trained!!



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

:hug::hug::hug::hug:

Very big congrats to Gabor and Griff von Tajgetosz!

SCH1, strange field, strange helper, strong working judge. 87-100-100!!!!! Breeder -handler-owner-trained!!!!


----------



## suden (Jun 5, 2001)

:happyboogie::toasting:

Big Congrats!!




Vikik


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Big congrats to Gabor and Griff!! 

:toasting:


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

woo hoo...Awesome


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

That is awesome! Congratulations. You should be very proud.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Great scores! Congrats to Gabor and Griff :thumbup:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

A big congrats !!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Way to go!!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Impressive scores!!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Wow thats awesome great job and congrats


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

What an impressive achievement! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

Congratulations.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Way to go double G's! Great tracking and Protection scores!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Needs to work on tracking. Gabor started working him again after the FCI.

Gabor tracked Frodo yesterday (SCH3). This AM is AD for Griff, OB/Protect for Frodo and then AD for Frodo. Then a 5 hour drive home.....


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Sorry I missed this post, been so darn busy training my pups for the big agility trial

Big Congrats to such an awesome team


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Huge congratulations on a super list of accomplishments!!


----------



## Toast (Sep 13, 2010)

Great score Gabor!!! Sue, when will we get to see video of this impressive performance? Is this dog out of the female you lease overseas? Was this at a USCA trial or WDA, you have recommeded people to train with Gabor at a WDA Club in TN, where he trains. Who was the judge? Again, great job Gabor!!!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Toast,

Welcome to the forum. Please introduce yourself! Are you from the Nashville area?

Someone did video tape part of the protection and the final critique. TNgsd was there; Haley did a great job handling her SCH3 dog from what I understand.

Gabor does not train at a specific club and he does not train people in the sport. He does this for a sport. Not sure where you got that from. He is not a member of a WDA club. He is a member of a USA club. He trains at different locations in different states, so his dogs do well on different fields and different helpers, situations, etc.

My understanding, from people that have contacted the club you are referencing, is that is a closed club, as they want to stay small. If people contact us, we do not have a club and recommend they check out the clubs in the area. Talk to people, watch the training, see how they interact.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Congrats!


----------

